# helicopters mannn i need help



## doit_dude (Dec 16, 2006)

hey guys new here and just signed up.

ok a few much needed answers for these questions.pls help.


1.how do helicopters spot your plant even though you hide it?

2.do they use a infered ?
   do they give off heat?

how do u hide yours?


----------



## Comatoked (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Doit Dude, I Have The Answer To Your Questions. First Of All I Have Had Choppers Get Some Of My Best Crops, And That Is Indeed A Big Buzzkill!!! The Choppers Do Use Infrared, Such As A Thermal Imaging Device. This Technology Is Effective Because Marijuana Plants Put Of More Heat Then The Surrounding Plant Life. If You Plant In The Wrong Spot Your Crop Will Be Sticking Out Like A Sore Thumb, And Then Hummers Will Come and Carry Your Baby's Of Into The Sunset, And Like I Said That Is A Buzzkill. But Anyway The Most Effecient Method Of Choosing My Spot Is PINETREES, Peferably Sprucepines. They Give Off A Heat Signature That Is Almost The Same As Your Plants. Also Another Method Is How You Space Your Crop Out, I Like To Use A Whole Hillside With About 2 to 3 Plants Per Spot. Also Avoid Growing Around Hillside's Where Eletric Wires Are Ran, Choppers Tend To Follow These Cuthroughs Like Trains On A Track. Another Good Ideal Is Creekbanks If You Can Find One And Not Haft To Worry About Flooding. I Hope This Info Will Help You Defeat The Choppers And Come Off With A Sucessfull Crop.


----------



## drambouie (Dec 21, 2006)

what about indoors??


----------



## KADE (Dec 21, 2006)

drambouie said:
			
		

> what about indoors??


 
Indoors shouldn't matter.... unless you tell ppl about it... 

Just a matter of insulating your room well,


----------



## greenear (Jan 15, 2007)

Things that make you go hmmmm!!  Cops are so sneaky


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 16, 2007)

here is how they get you!

reflectivity chart of cannabis, and other plants







> Law enforcement agencies often monitor certain wider areas, particularly areas of countryside with a significant history of outdoor cannabis cultivation. In helicopters, they use infrared cameras and other equipment that can detect cannabis by measuring the heat and reflective signature of the vegetation below. Cannabis has higher reflectivity at certain wavelengths than other rural crops, such as corn. Law enforcement agencies have found that the use of this technology has become necessary in their detection efforts because many growers hide cannabis among other plants, making detection with the naked eye difficult even from the air. These techniques are effective and difficult to defeat because a plant's reflective signature is difficult to change or mask.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 16, 2007)

i would think that indoor temps would be the only thing to raise eyebrows from the air, if you have a small area of your house thats 90 degrees and the rest is 68-70 degrees they might think something. i am working on keeping my temps at a even 70 degrees for just this reason. but i doubt they are searching for small potatos like i am growin, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Jan 16, 2007)

they cant do much of anything if they see a 90 spot in ur home. tyhat could be anything. and if ur in an area of high (ha ha..) activity then it want matter how many "good plants" you put the bud beside because they will just drop the poison indiscriminitory and view the pines as a noble sacrifice and sad casualty.. your just gonna have to resort to that guerilla planting i hear about.


----------



## g-13 (Jan 16, 2007)

the helicopters are really to see if people are manufacturing meth cause it gets so hot they have to boil that stuff. i dont think a 90 spot in your house would make a difference, that could be an oven making the kitchen hot or a dryer making a small laundry room hot or even the shower steaming a bathroom cause i know mine gets really hot.


----------



## KADE (Jan 16, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> the helicopters are really to see if people are manufacturing meth cause it gets so hot they have to boil that stuff. i dont think a 90 spot in your house would make a difference, that could be an oven making the kitchen hot or a dryer making a small laundry room hot or even the shower steaming a bathroom cause i know mine gets really hot.


 
Yeah, 90 degrees is hardly warm for a lot of ppls houses. Hell even in canada it gets up above 110f during the summer.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 16, 2007)

Man they dont care about people that grow  1,2,3 plant  they worry about people  that got factorys of our green natural friend )


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Jan 16, 2007)

i think infared is just a way to scare ppl,from outdoor growing. Think about it,if they really uses infared,dont u think they would find all outdoor grows. Instead of a small %. If infared really worked you wouldnt even be able to grow outside,cause they would be able to sweep a cutover in minutes, instead of a couple of hours. I have watchem them fly were i could see pilot and ppl looking. It took them atleast 2hrs took look at about a 10acre cutover. The most common way they find outdoor grows is trails,trash such as cups,greenhouses,and spaces in ur patch. Like when u go back to pull male and there is a whole. Also if they fly early in year which is the best time,the babies havent got big enough to cover your mound with leaves.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Jan 16, 2007)

Also if you have a spot with more than 7 plants, it is easier for them to spot. The best way for outdoor grow, is to plant close to tall trees along creek. The helecopter wont be able to fly as low because of tall trees,either way they come into cutover,and u still can get sun from 9 to 3.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Jan 16, 2007)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> i think infared is just a way to scare ppl,from outdoor growing. Think about it,if they really uses infared,dont u think they would find all outdoor grows. Instead of a small %. If infared really worked you wouldnt even be able to grow outside,cause they would be able to sweep a cutover in minutes, instead of a couple of hours. I have watchem them fly were i could see pilot and ppl looking. It took them atleast 2hrs took look at about a 10acre cutover. The most common way they find outdoor grows is trails,trash such as cups,greenhouses,and spaces in ur patch. Like when u go back to pull male and there is a whole. Also if they fly early in year which is the best time,the babies havent got big enough to cover your mound with leaves.


:bolt: :bolt: :bolt: :bolt: :bolt: 
the infareds do probally work. the issue is being practicle. i mean considor this, if your doing this for home growwth why just have one plant? your gonna have  a couple to keep the suply going. so that creates a crowd. now if your in an activity area then those trees arnt gonna help since they will be taken down as well. and im sure the mound will either be eliminated then and there or they dont care YET since its no good to you YET. they dont need to look over for 2 hours if they have telescops and etc and i think some technology will let them lock on to suspect growth anyway. 




P.S. Brouli i dont get ur sig


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 16, 2007)

judged by twelve jurors. carried by 6 paul barrers


----------



## doit_dude (Jan 16, 2007)

solid guys.
hey i have one plant about 4 feet,do u think that they would even bother with one?
remember it's a small island,and cops get bored.


oh yeah and i have a sprou about 3 1/2 inches,how should i take care of it?
water?
sunlight?
etc....
suggestions....


----------



## KADE (Jan 16, 2007)

JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED said:
			
		

> i think infared is just a way to scare ppl,from outdoor growing. Think about it,if they really uses infared,dont u think they would find all outdoor grows. Instead of a small %.


 
They find a HUGE amount... they just dont advertise it... there was 7 in one day here this fall... plus 4 the next day and several more the rest of the week...  but they can't find a couple plants spread out... infrared technology is a dime a dozen nowadays... 
If u wanna pack 10+ plants together they might end up missing.


----------



## Old Bud (Jan 17, 2007)

Probably more pot is found by seeing ATV trails than with infra-red. It's amazing the people that drive right to their plants, and it's not hard to see the trails from a chopper.


----------



## KADE (Jan 18, 2007)

Old Bud said:
			
		

> Probably more pot is found by seeing ATV trails than with infra-red. It's amazing the people that drive right to their plants, and it's not hard to see the trails from a chopper.


 
No way man.... infrared is soo mainstream... leo doesn't care about the private gardener.... of course this is canada I'm talking about... but when I see a military helo flying around and hovering for a minute over my neighbours exotic gardens... then I hear 7 HUGE busts were made the next day.... one from a helicopter landing by a persons house. I know they are using it.

The woman was home too when the chopper landed. One of my friends knows her.. she had them mixed in with her normal garden plants. Her child was like "hey look mommy, a helicopter!" she was like yes yes okay.... then she had a knock on the door!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 1, 2007)

this is crazy....

so thee plant can be seen on a infrared camera?

ok so why when we watch the show "COPS" the are chasing the car and have the infrared camera on, the only thing you can see is the hot things.. but there isnt a difference between the trees and bushes at all that i noticed.. so what are you guys talking about???

 and how does a creek and or swamps give off heat?? 

and an indoor grow isnt any better off then an outdoor grow if they use that cuz the heat from your room would be warmer than other places..


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2007)

The lady mentioned in the previous post who had mj in her garden. 5'll get you 10 the helo was there to provide overwatch, somebody snitched or spotted her plants. If you grow outdoors, SPREAD YOUR PLANTS OUT. Clusters get busted. Expect some of your crop to be found and/or stolen. It's the nature of the beast.

Creeks, ponds and swamps show up hot in infrared because they are (1) reflective, and (2) absorb heat. Have you ever noticed a hawk or vulture circling over a water feature? The are catching the thermals generated by that feature.

Where I live I always have planes and helo's passing overhead. I don't worry about it as they are generally moving too fast to do a quality search. (Having been involved in searches for bent airplanes, I know from whence I speak). I wouldn't worry over much about being spotted from the air unless you are running a really big op (50+ plants in a tight area). 

Remember: keep it small, keep it spread out, keep it SMART. Do it right and you can get away with growing in your backyard.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 10, 2007)

If you no what your looking for you can spot them really easy. I turned the corner on a road and there was a ditch 1000 or so yards ahead of me and it was like bam there is a plant and when i got there it was one big plant in bud. Its all in knowing what to look for. Slim


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 11, 2007)

Where I live, there is basically vast countryside of land around me. I am planning on planting outdoor, but I plan to plant 1-2 miles in the woods away from my house, because there isnt any houses around that far away, and lets say the cops do find the stash, it isnt near my house.
Also, indoor growers, dont worry, that hot spot can be anything in your house. Boiler kicking on, oven (When you bake your oven hasta be at 350F!!), dryer, fireplace, TV (Some TVs get hot after long use), and thats really it.
Cops dont bust really any indoor grows, unless someone rats.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

i hide mine i guess by planting them next to my stream cuz i read somewear streams lakes ponds rivers all give off heat the will mess up the cams


----------



## turtledro (May 10, 2007)

do yall have helocopters KB? i'm growing in some small woods in my neighboorhood, and the feds would never fly a helocopter through here.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

i saw about 4 black heliocopters hovering above a feild slowed down and check it out i saw ropes hangin down and saw people it the feild but it was far away and it big feild probly when i look at it i think it was probly about about 150-200 yards away it was during early bow season like 2 years ago and i was hunting with my dad i was like hey slow down he was like why i was like check that out and we drove like 10 miles per hour and the place wear it was at was probly about a 4-5 mile walk to it but was just to lazy to go check it out and see what it was


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

I live 20 miles from town in any direction, there is a forest company called rayenier or something that owns a bunch of property by us, like pine tree farms....it's private property but everyone rides their four wheelers out in this place. i just go in there and i park my atv about a half mile from my plants and i walk to them stepping in the same place that way i don't knock down bushes and stuff and i don't worry about it cause no one's going to go out where i go. Helicopters pass over all the time, but my plants are all in between pine tree rows, i had my brother and cousin walk past today after i replanted to see if they could find them and i told them which side they were on of the path and they walked right past them. I have 4 patches of 4 plants, 1 patch of 3, 1 of 2 and 1 of 1. all in all 22 plants and more behind a friends house. I'm really not worried about them finding them though.


----------



## Kindbud (May 12, 2007)

yeah you should never worry about it less you have over 50 plants


----------



## Grownothing (May 14, 2007)

I heard that when you plant MJ outdoor, you should plant next pine trees, because they give off the same heat signature, and helicopter infared cant detect MJ, and the MJ will grow like a vine up the tree, concealing itself.

This true?


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

dont know about the vine thing but the heat thing is true they put out about the same amount of heat as pines


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2007)

"Marijuana Plants Put Of More Heat Then The Surrounding Plant Life. "

No...it doesnt. the heat that is absorbed by the buds from the sun is emmitted after the sun goes down. they look for the clusters of still warm buds right after the sun sets. thats why they search right after the sun sets not at four in the morning. and when they do search later in the eavening, then they use a spotlight....as ive noticed here in the mountians off the highway many times before. the clusters of bud appear different from that of other plants and ESPICIALY when growing several plants together. as you stated spread plants out. they search for plants in cornfields and in the woods during the daytime too, looking for the green color the plant shoews even when everything else in fall is changing colors.

they have founds fields before in the air because simple things like shiney objects similar to pie tins which are used to keep birds away and to spook deer and other critters.

i would say dont sketch about helis to much unless you got a big patch. if you are tending yer plants after or near dusk and u hear a heli- get out of the area ASAP... 

other than that, dont tell anyone where u grow and keep chicken wire around yer plants to keep the majority of them from being munched on from bigger pests.

goodluck!


----------



## herbman (May 14, 2007)

so kan they see inside houses? like in an attic?


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 14, 2007)

Damn Yall Make me nervous wit all this helicopters talk. Cause I'm in a Area known For drugs, Not tha green but tha white ya dig. An by harvest I'm prolly gon have 50 plants or more. Matter of fact I have 39 planted in my pots (very small) 17 Small ones An anotha 16 mid sized ones And 1 Huge one. There well spread out an beside a creek, so I shouldn't worry bout them. tha only ones I should worry bout is tha 9 in my back yard right. But I grew one there last year it budded an I didn't have any problems. So I think I'm alright still nervous though. what yall think Since I have so many I should move tha ones in my back yard to tha spring?


----------



## halftoke (Jun 7, 2007)

herbman said:
			
		

> so kan they see inside houses? like in an attic?


No, they can't see inside houses. About the most is thermal sensing. Indoor growers get busted because (1)somebody pimped on them, (2)the have a big grow and aren't scrubbing their exhaust (i.e.; somebody smelled something, or (3)they had a big mouth and bragged to the wrong person (see (1)).


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 7, 2007)

FLIR CANNOT be used to secure a warrant, a US circuit court ruled recently... 

SO keep it indoors. However outdoors sparsly planting and planting cover crops or planting in hard to get to areas can increase your chances of success outside.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 8, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> No way man.... infrared is soo mainstream... leo doesn't care about the private gardener.... of course this is canada I'm talking about... but when I see a military helo flying around and hovering for a minute over my neighbours exotic gardens... then I hear 7 HUGE busts were made the next day.... one from a helicopter landing by a persons house. I know they are using it.
> 
> The woman was home too when the chopper landed. One of my friends knows her.. she had them mixed in with her normal garden plants. Her child was like "hey look mommy, a helicopter!" she was like yes yes okay.... then she had a knock on the door!


 
Wow it's amazing the lengths these fascists will go to- that's radical, buzzing suburban gardens- I just can't get into their heads to understand why they do it.

Hey, I'm sure they do this in the US too, and I live pretty close to Canada, with a lot of open country around & I've never seen them. leo here love to publicize their victories in the big scary war on drugs but you're right, you don't often see reports on mj outdoor busts.

Thanks for the heads up (literally) I was thinking of trying this, but don't want helicopters swooping down & scaring the kids, whoops, I don't have any kids, ok I don't want the cats traumatized.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 9, 2007)

halftoke said:
			
		

> The lady mentioned in the previous post who had mj in her garden. 5'll get you 10 the helo was there to provide overwatch, somebody snitched or spotted her plants. If you grow outdoors, SPREAD YOUR PLANTS OUT. Clusters get busted.  I wouldn't worry over much about being spotted from the air unless you are running a really big op (50+ plants in a tight area).
> 
> Remember: keep it small, keep it spread out, keep it SMART. Do it right and you can get away with growing in your backyard.


 
Thanks, Halftoke, your guess about the lady has to be true. One or 2 plants in the garden surely can't be spotted by flyover. Probably had the wrong gals over for a tea party on the verandah.


----------

